# sander conveyor chain question??



## ramdieselsmoke (Dec 11, 2009)

got a new used sander 06 meyers diamond stainless 1.8 yard w/ tecumsa 10hp. the sander wasnt emptied last season and its been cold so the little sand that was in it froze, i thawed it and cleaned with warm water. when i turn the conveyor on the conveyer chain makes noise when it gets to a certain point everytime it gets to that point, the conveyor chain is rusty i put wd40 on the chain ran it for a while but still does it at that point doesn bind hard to harm anyting im wondering if its normal, the chain is still rusty but isnt bent broken or rotted and all teeth on the sprockets look normal no issues the sander is only 2 seasoned used. if anyone can let me know what kind of oil i should apply and if the chain. or maybe i need to replace the chain again this is my 1st real sander i had a tailgate sander before. thanks


----------



## Plowfixguys (Oct 17, 2009)

Use a heaver oil on the chain and grease the bearings well, flush out all the old grease and oil the chain again and let it run and let the chain move for a while. If that doesn't work you may have a link or two binding on a channel or guide, your going to have to look it over carefully to see where its binding. Just be carefull around a moving chain........


----------



## ramdieselsmoke (Dec 11, 2009)

Plowfixguys;904792 said:


> Use a heaver oil on the chain and grease the bearings well, flush out all the old grease and oil the chain again and let it run and let the chain move for a while. If that doesn't work you may have a link or two binding on a channel or guide, your going to have to look it over carefully to see where its binding. Just be carefull around a moving chain........


the chain is prob. messed up how much does it run to have the chain replaced? but i will keep oiling it and see if it can free up.


----------



## ramdieselsmoke (Dec 11, 2009)

Plowfixguys;904792 said:


> Use a heaver oil on the chain and grease the bearings well, flush out all the old grease and oil the chain again and let it run and let the chain move for a while. If that doesn't work you may have a link or two binding on a channel or guide, your going to have to look it over carefully to see where its binding. Just be carefull around a moving chain........


oh yeah when i got the sander the chain was very rusty no grease was on it just sand and ice from last season. its seems to be better with the wd40 i will use a heavier grease and run it and see what happends. thanks


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

What I used to do is get a cheapy 1 gallon pump spray can,fill it with diesel and soak your chain as it's turning.Eventually,everything will free up.A 3 year old chain shouldn't have to be replaced that early,they always look rusty--not a big deal.Anew one is around $500.


----------



## ramdieselsmoke (Dec 11, 2009)

tuney443;904850 said:


> What I used to do is get a cheapy 1 gallon pump spray can,fill it with diesel and soak your chain as it's turning.Eventually,everything will free up.A 3 year old chain shouldn't have to be replaced that early,they always look rusty--not a big deal.Anew one is around $500.


nice thanks i will do that tomorrow.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Fluid Film! That will loosen up the chain. If it's just one or two links though, and you can figure out which ones they are, put the heat to them. That might break the corrosion. Then Fluid Film!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Used oil is your friend and don't be shy with it. Fluid Film will work also but in this case I'd use the cheap used oil.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I was thinking the FF just till he got it free. After that, used oil is the way to go. Especially at the end of the season.


----------



## ramdieselsmoke (Dec 11, 2009)

thanks guys im going to try tomorrow. it works now but i dont want to wear anything out by running it as is, the binding isnt bad at all but its prob. not normal and hopefully just needs to get freed up. if i had to get a chain for it that would really suck i paid 1800 for it. really hope i can get it, but it is better then when i started... thanks again!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

ramdieselsmoke;905082 said:


> thanks guys im going to try tomorrow. it works now but i dont want to wear anything out by running it as is, the binding isnt bad at all but its prob. not normal and hopefully just needs to get freed up. if i had to get a chain for it that would really suck i paid 1800 for it. really hope i can get it, but it is better then when i started... thanks again!


The chain will free up don't worry, When I got our Oshkosh the chain made hrrible binding noises and after the oil it was like new. Personally I would do it and then wait a day and do it again untill it's better. Leaving it a day at a time will allow the oil to soak in.


----------



## ramdieselsmoke (Dec 11, 2009)

JD Dave;905101 said:


> The chain will free up don't worry, When I got our Oshkosh the chain made hrrible binding noises and after the oil it was like new. Personally I would do it and then wait a day and do it again untill it's better. Leaving it a day at a time will allow the oil to soak in.


ok i will do that then, luckly the weather was rain here and the temp is gonna be near 50 today and tomorrow im glad for that! thanks again!


----------



## ramdieselsmoke (Dec 11, 2009)

FIXED IT!!! wasnt the chain at all, after hours and lots of oil still the same, so i started taking the shields off and still couldnt figure it out, i ended up unstrapping the sander and pulling it back and bam right infront of my face the underside looks like a chain guild or a crossmember was bent up and every time the scoops would come around one would catch here and there so i bent it back and re-set the sander inplace works like a champ now! thanks for all the help but i think the fluid film did good on the chain it doesnt make any extra noise or anything so im ready and waiting for snow or ice. thanks for all the help guys!


----------

